# We`ve Done The MOVE!!!!



## mhart79 (Oct 19, 2010)

Howdi Folks...

Finally the dream has come true it`s not all been plain sailing but after all the headaches,damages and stress related situations the furniture and family are in.

Will be strolling down to cafe in Cerejeiras about 15.00 ish. If anybody is around would be good to meet up and say HI to our fellow ex-pats.


Chow for now 

Mike Christine (Ellie & Taba --DOGS )..

:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## mrforja (Apr 3, 2011)

Good luck will not be there to raise a glass but good luck


----------



## ValnGary (Dec 21, 2008)

*Welcome to the Serra da Lousa!*



mhart79 said:


> Howdi Folks...
> 
> Finally the dream has come true it`s not all been plain sailing but after all the headaches,damages and stress related situations the furniture and family are in.
> 
> ...


Well Done Mike, Christine, Ellie & Taba! 

Congratulations on your new home. Sorry we can't meet you today, we are very busy with the dogs, but we are often found on long walks around the mountain so hopefully will bump into you soon. If we can help with anything, let us know

All the best!


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

mhart79 said:


> Howdi Folks...
> 
> Finally the dream has come true it`s not all been plain sailing but after all the headaches,damages and stress related situations the furniture and family are in.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike/Christine and dogs.
We called into the cafe around 15.00 ish, stayed for an hour or so and had a couple of drinks, but no show......never mind we know what it`s like when you first move in and hope we can meet up with you soon.
If you need anything give us a call..........Kevin has our number.
Regards.
Jane/Bob and Diezel.......the dog.


----------



## ValnGary (Dec 21, 2008)

Dennis said:


> Hi Mike/Christine and dogs.
> We called into the cafe around 15.00 ish, stayed for an hour or so and had a couple of drinks, but no show......never mind we know what it`s like when you first move in and hope we can meet up with you soon.
> If you need anything give us a call..........Kevin has our number.
> Regards.
> Jane/Bob and Diezel.......the dog.


Hi Jane, Bob and Diezel,

We had a lovely walk down to Vila Nova a few days ago with the dogs and walked through Lomba do Rei, unfortunately didn't have your phone number with us and we didn't know which was your house and couldn't see anyone to ask...was going to cadge a coffee and say hello! Hope you are well. All the best.


----------



## mhart79 (Oct 19, 2010)

OOOOooooppps

Sorry folks its been crazy after seeing all your replies I missed out the vital word of !!!!!!!SUNDAY!!!!!!! before the 15.00 ish... And yes the wife has clipped my EAR ouch.

Hope to catch up soon..

M & C..


----------



## Dennis (Sep 29, 2008)

ValnGary said:


> Hi Jane, Bob and Diezel,
> 
> We had a lovely walk down to Vila Nova a few days ago with the dogs and walked through Lomba do Rei, unfortunately didn't have your phone number with us and we didn't know which was your house and couldn't see anyone to ask...was going to cadge a coffee and say hello! Hope you are well. All the best.


We are at the far end of Lomba do Rei, on the Carvalinhos road, you probably wouldn`t pass us on the way to Vila Nova from your place.
Next time your passing pop in..........the kettle is always on.


----------

